# Replacing flat roof drip edge - how do I re-seal?



## antilogic (Aug 9, 2013)

I just did a ton of siding repair and had to get under the drip edge to properly replace it. My roof is a flat, tar and gravel roof that is in need of replacement in 3-5 years, so my work doesn't need to look fantastic...but it needs to be sealed!

I've cleaned the felt that was under the previous drip edge and replaced it. But, how do I seal it properly? Should I use a roof sealer or cement? Should I attempt to scrape off the old gravel on the adjacent asphalt or leave it? And should I put new gravel on whatever I use, or does that not matter here?

Any advice would be very helpful!

Two photos attached.


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, you messed up big time


----------



## antilogic (Aug 9, 2013)

Not very helpful. 

Given that it's exactly as before but without tar over the edge of the metal, I assumed I was on the right track. 

Anyone with constructive advice?


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess that's what you get for assuming. I think that 3-5 year roof replacement just might need to happen now. I personally think it can be repaired. But it is definitely not a DIY repair.


----------



## antilogic (Aug 9, 2013)

OK thanks. 

Can you clarify what I may have messed up on? Is it hard to reseal the gap between flashing and existing tar ?


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

Well you tore off the old drip edge and cut back the roofing material which was running onto the old drip edge... A Built up roof or some people call hot tar, hot mop etc isn't just tar smeared on the roof. the tar is what seals and holds the layers of material down. the gravel is basically there to protect the roofing material from heat and elements.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

There are many ways you can do this, but it really depends on what you have access to in terms of materials. If you have a contractor supply warehouse around you might want to ask them what is recommended and what they will sell you. Really the lack of availability is the biggest limitation when it comes to DIY flat roofing. 

You want an asphalt based adhesive (Tremco or Henry) and some sort of membrane (either perforated roofing felts or modified bitumen). Scrape the gravel back 8" and reinstall the gravel when you're done (it protects the asphalt from UV). 

Someone is going to try to give you plastic cement and mesh. I wouldn't recommend even a high grade plastic roofing cement, as at best that would be a 1 year patch. 

I think you might be better off removing the entire roof and going with a self adhered modbit type system (which you can get at most big box stores), or having a roofer come in and repair your perimeter along with any other spots on your roof.


----------

